# Google- TCM: Great pain from irritable bowel syndrome - AsiaOne



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img src=http://nt2.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=0oMc-UgfA6UJ&imgurl=health.asiaone.com/A1MEDIA/health/02Feb09/images/20090223.140540_ibs-st.jpg width=80 height=40 alt="" border=1>AsiaOne[/TD][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">TCM: Great pain from *irritable bowel syndrome*AsiaOne, SingaporeQn. I would like to seek practical medical expert advice on how to manage *irritable bowel syndrome* (IBS). Most of the secondary research said that managing diet and stress are 2 key factors to prevent abdominal cramps . However, maintaining a very *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

